# Apps or Sheets to track Inserts and Holders.. Searchable by Grade/Material?



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey CNCers

  I'm thinking this is the best forum for this thread?  Over time I have acquired many inserts and types of tool holder.  I can't always remember if I have certain materials/grades "covered" on both lathe and mill, and for which lathe or mill.    
That being said, it is hard to remember which inserts or holders to keep my eye out for, and which I have surplus.  I also have a hard time thinning out my "collection" when I am unsure which ones I may actually want to use.
  I have googled the heck out of it, but maybe with the wrong terms?  I am trying to find an app or spreadsheet to make it easy to inventory the inserts, size, grade, and maybe ISO ratings?  Then I could look by material and see what my capabilities are.  Also, sometimes the same inserts go on milling or lathe holders, so that is handy information to see laid out as well.
  I started assembling a spreadsheet to accomplish this, which I will do if there really is nothing out there, but I hadn't totally figured out how to do it.
I would be surprised if machinists, pro or amateur, would need for the same reasons as me. 
Do any of you folks know of any apps, spreadsheets, or other media that may achieve what I am looking for?  

Bernie


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2022)

Seems like both an easy and challenging thing to make in Excel.
I think the main thing to consider is how you want to categorize the inserts in the sheet as that will help determine what data you need to enter.
I think I would approach it from the work material perspective as that makes sense to me. 
Do have the book by @davidpbest? I think that would be a good place to see how he organized the info.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 10, 2022)

Attached is an extraction from the spreadsheet I use to keep track of my inserts.  If the storage case doesn't have the ISO grade info and F/S data, I print a label with that info and stick it to the back of the storage box along with the UPC part number.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 30, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> Attached is an extraction from the spreadsheet I use to keep track of my inserts.  If the storage case doesn't have the ISO grade info and F/S data, I print a label with that info and stick it to the back of the storage box along with the UPC part number.


Thank you so much David
I will post here when I figure out what I am doing.  I am trying to make either a spreadsheet or find an app to make anything able to be cross-referenced by clicking anything and getting either available holders, materials. or inserts that are related.  
Thank you so much for responding

Bernie


----------

